# Old Fashioned Fried Corn



## luckytrim (Nov 25, 2018)

Old Fashioned Fried Corn
Ingredients
6 corn on cob or large frozen bag of whole kernel corn
4 slices Bacon, cooked and sliced into bite-sized pieces
1/4 c bacon drippings
2 Tbsp flour
1 Tbsp sugar
1/2 c water
3/4 c sweet (whole) milk
salt and pepper
Directions
Shuck corn and remove as many silks as you can ( or use the Frozen Corn, thawed and
well Drained
Cut kernels off cob then scrape milk from cob into corn.
Heat bacon grease in skillet; Add corn and remaining ingredients.
Bring to boil stirring constantly.
Reduce heat and simmer until corn is tender about 20 minutes. (note: if liquid starts to
disappear, add a little hot water).
About five minutes before the 20 minutes have passed, add the bacon back into the
skillet.
Note; I added the flour to the 1/2 c. of warm water in a Mason Jar and shook vigorously
to insure no lumps. then added that slurry to the skillet.


----------



## Linda0818 (Dec 24, 2018)

I love love love fried corn. My mom used to make it years ago. I loved her fried corn and her fried cabbage, which she did similarly.


----------



## Addie (Dec 25, 2018)

Everything taste better when fried. Recipe read and copied for my files. Thank you.


----------

